

Pagoda goes in private beta - Heroku for PHP - ranza
http://www.pagodabox.com/

======
apl
Their website is ridiculously well designed -- possibly on par with Heroku.
Doesn't say much about their solutions and infrastructure, but it does signal
great care.

------
sparkygoblue
Pulling only from github seems very restrictive to me. So, basically if I want
to put a private project on PagodaBox, I have to also purchase a github
account.

~~~
tonius36
What's wrong with a github account? Give them some love. Their private option
is cheap. Over all once you start using github it's hard to go any other route
anyway.

~~~
andypants
Other people may use their own git server or a different git host.

Anyways, since git is decentralized, why go through github? What about
pulling/pushing between the user (or any arbitrary git client) and pagoda box
directly?

Edit: I watched the screencast, your deployment process is a bit different
than I expected so I guess using github is probably a good idea.

~~~
tonius36
Yeah good points. Anyway looks like here's a more straight forward reason:
<http://guides.pagodabox.com/getting-started/git-github> "...the feature-set
available in the Admin Panel and the Pagoda Terminal Client are directly tied
to Github's API"

------
jinushaun
The PHP Fog web designer could learn a few things from the Pagoda site. I
found Pagoda much more informative and has better usability than Fog. The
graphics and images on Pagoda aid the user in understanding how Pagoda works
and why it's better than traditional hosting, instead of hitting you over the
head with over-the-top beautiful graphics that ultimately don't say or mean
much as on Fog. The typography also makes the copy easier to read. The video
demo is very slick.

~~~
blantonl
It's funny, I _almost_ down-voted you thinking this was a sarcastic post since
my first impression of Pagoda's homepage was "wtf?" - but, their site caught
my attention and encouraged me to progress through the process to find out
more.

I'm not sure whether the designers of Pogoda's site are flat out geniuses or
skating on thin ice.

------
armandososa
I like it how the screencast didn't use a terminal; not even once. This is
very different from the other _Heroku for x_ initiatives.

That, bundled with their absolutely gorgeous design is a huge differentiator
from the alternatives.

------
epenn
I like the idea of Pagoda pulling from the github repository, but what happens
if github is for any reason inaccessible and you need to make an update to
your site? Is there a backup method?

------
mgkimsal
From the video:

"Select which framework your using"

"your" should be "you're"

------
dashr
PHPCloud isn't built in PHP. Anyone know if Pagoda is built in PHP? I'm more
partial to supporting a php PAAS that is intimately familiar (on a day to day
operational basis) with my language.

~~~
twasp
Same group that runs this Magento (PHP) extension shop:
<http://www.tinybrick.com/>

Also recalled a tweet awhile back, here it is:
<http://twitter.com/#!/PagodaBox/status/60133469107388416>

------
ghempton
sounds a lot like <https://www.phpfog.com/>

~~~
noodle
if we're naming competitors, here's another: <http://cloudcontrol.com/>

~~~
andypants
And here's a big list: [http://blog.huchunhao.com/current-and-upcoming-cloud-
platfor...](http://blog.huchunhao.com/current-and-upcoming-cloud-platforms)

Thread complete.

------
blantonl
Does anyone know who their hosting provider(s) are? I'm curious to know if
they rolled their own infrastructure or if they are cloud based.

Also, does anyone know about their funding and the team?

On the surface it looks promising, but I'd like to hear more about the team
behind the effort and further details on the back-end behind the black box.

~~~
lfittl
Judging from WHOIS they seem use Softlayer.

------
apinstein
Yay! More PHP PaaS services with a real cloud architecture. Very nice.

Please add PostgreSQL and I'll start using it!

------
whatusername
This is gorgeous: <http://www.pagodabox.com/architecture>

Almost making me want to write PHP

------
milano
Site alone makes me wanna give them a try :)

~~~
shaunxcode
right? I was about to post some snarky comment about "php is the heroku for
php" but then I went through their site and was actually impressed. It would
be rad if they had a free tier which turned into a "paid" account if it hit a
certain threshold.

~~~
tortilla
They do have a free tier: <http://www.pagodabox.com/pricing>

~~~
shaunxcode
hah I totally misunderstood that. Once you log into the dashboard it's really
clear because you see the slider w/ $per 30 days. It would be cool to stick
that on the pricing page directly.

From what I can see per 30 days: 1 clone($0.00) .. 25 clones($864.00)

------
leftnode
Wow, this is seriously awesome. Gorgeous design and the admin panel is
incredibly easy to use.

------
digitalnalogika
Request invite if you're interested, I got it pretty quickly. Great design
indeed.

------
simonhamp
I have 10 invites...

